
A JIT Smalltalk VM implemented in itself (2011) [video] - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UGt6lNNixs
======
Rochus
Would certainly be an interesting lecture, but the quality of picture and
sound is terrible. You can hardly read or understand anything.

------
whitten
This is a talk by Javier Burroni & Gerardo Richarte. More Information is
available at [http://www.esug.org/wiki/pier/Conferences/2010/Talks/Jit-
Jit](http://www.esug.org/wiki/pier/Conferences/2010/Talks/Jit-Jit)

In 2011 they gave a talk about garbage collection at the same conference also
on YouTube [http://esug.org/wiki/pier/Conferences/2011/Schedule-And-
Talk...](http://esug.org/wiki/pier/Conferences/2011/Schedule-And-Talks/GC-in-
Smalltalk) They ave also been involved with Squeak

------
metroholografix
It looks interesting but to my knowledge it still hasn't been publicly
released. There still isn't a lean systems-programming Smalltalk around which
is a shame.

Since I like Smalltalk and I also happen to do some of the things they created
Bee Smalltalk for in the cybersecurity domain, I have to admit there are far
better languages suited for such problems today than Smalltalk.

